# 1951 SCHWINN  H frame black phantom



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2012)

*1951 SCHWINN  Phantom black  H frame*

Rescued from the dead.  Very rustic.  lots of frozen parts...might have to get the torch out to loosen stuff.  More work than i expected.  Oh well.


----------

